# Which lighter???



## MusicMan (Jan 8, 2006)

I need inexpensive lighter with a fuel window as a back-up, which do you suggest. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Go to Walmart and buy every Ronson Jetlite they have. You will never need another lighter.


----------



## trendo (Aug 27, 2009)

You can pick up a Xikar incline for twenty something bucks, the fuel reservoir is small, but it does have a window. The warranty also cant be beat.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Xikars are nice if you have the money. I personally really want a trezo. I love that lighter. 

But for the price it is hard to beat a ronson


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Herf N Turf said:


> Go to Walmart and buy every Ronson Jetlite they have. You will never need another lighter.


:amen:


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

A third vote for the Ronson. No fuel window but who cares when you know it is one of very few lighters on the market that will light every time!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> .....buy every Ronson Jetlite..... You will never need another lighter.


:tu


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Another vote for the Xikar Incline!:biggrin1:

I own both, & both are good, but you get lifetime warranty, leather sheath, & your fuel window with the Xikar.:banana:

Here's my reveiw of the Incline --> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/253847-xikar-incline.html


----------



## Aaron871 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm new to this "torch" phenomenon. What happened to the Zippo or a big wooden match?


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Go to Walmart and buy every Ronson Jetlite they have. You will never need another lighter.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Just went to Walmart today and they had a new shipment of lighters in,,about a dozen of them. It was everything I could do not to buy them as I already have 10 at home in reserve. I am still using the very first Ronson I ever bought a year ago,,the damn thing will not quit and I have totally abused this lighter. Ran it thru the washer twice,,dropped it from my upstairs deck of 20 feet to a concrete driveway,,,ran over it on my motorcycle,,,WTH does it take to mess this lighter up?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

I went to out local Walmart and couldn't find them. Asked and they told me they don't carry them here. Dam devil walmart


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jeepthing said:


> I went to out local Walmart and couldn't find them. Asked and they told me they don't carry them here. Dam devil walmart


I'm sure I can get some for you here if you want them. PM me if you want to work something out.


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Cigary said:


> ...I have totally abused this lighter. Ran it thru the washer twice,,dropped it from my upstairs deck of 20 feet to a concrete driveway,,,ran over it on my motorcycle,,,WTH does it take to mess this lighter up?


_note to self - do not lend this man a lighter..._ :smoke2:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I'm sure I can get some for you here if you want them. PM me if you want to work something out.


Thanks for the offer, I may have found them at a local hardware store.


----------



## Randy_LL (Aug 29, 2009)

in new york they sell a very inexpensive one at any bodega and its clear so you see when your running low ,, let me know if you want me to pick you up some


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

For the bucks, you can't beat the Ronsons. Picked up four about a month ago at Walmart for just less than three bucks apiece. Two for the house, one for my truck and one for the office. I left two just to be nice about it. Both still there the other day. If they are there again, they're mine!

The cashier was surprised they had any. She said they must have just come in because nobody ever finds them. They were on the aisle for the cashier at the cigs/cigars section. Local Walgreen and CVS don't carry them.

Anybody need any, let me know and I'll be more than happy to get them.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

The ronson jet lite is by far the best lighter on the market. Id have no problem paying $30 if they charged that much for them as they are super reliable


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

MusicMan said:


> I need inexpensive lighter with a fuel window as a back-up, which do you suggest. I appreciate the help.


No fuel window but absolutely the most reliable torch I have found would be the Ronson Jetlite by far. It is small but goes a long time on a fill. Only negative I have found is it does not do well with larger ring gauges, just not designed right for them. 50 RG and down though it works fine and great for touching up the larger ones. All that for $2.96 at Walmart and $3.00 at Big Lots when you can find them.


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

Aaron871 said:


> I'm new to this "torch" phenomenon. What happened to the Zippo or a big wooden match?


Match does not work in the wind and Zippo fluid smells up your cigar. Torch is the answer unless you are in a room with no air circulating when a fine cigar match is wonderful.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

pro2625 said:


> The ronson jet lite is by far the best lighter on the market. Id have no problem paying $30 if they charged that much for them as they are super reliable


Let's see, got two Ronson's in the van, in the suburban, in the car, one in my 5 travel humi and two in my dresser......cheap and bulletproof! They are awesome lighters as everyone has pointed out. I get mine at a CVS pharmacy.
I wouldn't have known about these lighters were it not for the recommendations of the BOTL's here on the list. Listen well as they know what they are talking about!

:smoke2:


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

piperdown said:


> Let's see, got two Ronson's in the van, in the suburban, in the car, one in my 5 travel humi and two in my dresser......cheap and bulletproof! They are awesome lighters as everyone has pointed out. I get mine at a CVS pharmacy.
> I wouldn't have known about these lighters were it not for the recommendations of the BOTL's here on the list. Listen well as they know what they are talking about!
> 
> :smoke2:


 I also learned about them here and appreciate the knowledge shared on the site. Just like you I keep a Ronson stored in every vehicle, hunting packs and a dozen or so in the backup drawer just in case they quit making them or something. Make great little gifts, worth $30 and cost $3!:dance:


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

While I love the Ronson, the only problem is that the damn trigger gets real hot when toasting a cigar. I e-mailed them about this problem and asked them to offer a side trigger (like the Dupont X-Tend) in any future redesign. They said that they'd forward the suggestion to their engineers.










In the mean time, I've been using this Blazer PB-207 look-a-like lighter I bought off of dealextreme.com










http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1320

It costs $2.78 with free shipping. I've been using it for several months and am very happy with it. It holds a ton of fuel and lasts a long time. Plus, you can't go wrong for $2.78 shipped.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Buy two Ronsons... That way you have a backup.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Firebird by Colibri. Paid $15.00 for it. Looks nice, handles nice, but you can't depend on the flame at all. Not consistent, I personally would not recommend it.


----------



## yzingerr (Sep 4, 2009)

Another vote for Ronson, though as it has been said... no fuel window!


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

Just purchased the Ronson, so far so good.....and only $3 bucks!


----------



## DaReallyPoGigolo (Aug 27, 2009)

Another fan of the Ronson here.


----------



## Demasoni (Sep 17, 2009)

roughrider said:


> In the mean time, I've been using this Blazer PB-207 look-a-like lighter I bought off of dealextreme.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thats the type of lighter I've been looking for. Huge fuel chamber, cheap, and from the videos I watched it lights every time. The xikar I have looks pretty, but it take a couple attempts to get a flame going, and runs out of gas after lighting 2 sticks.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Demasoni said:


> Wow, thats the type of lighter I've been looking for. Huge fuel chamber, cheap, and from the videos I watched it lights every time. The xikar I have looks pretty, but it take a couple attempts to get a flame going, and runs out of gas after lighting 2 sticks.


I've been using it exclusively for a few months now and so far it's been great. I can light 10-15 cigars before a refill. Plus, for $2.78 shipped, you really can't lose. I just wish it also had a soft flame feature.


----------



## Aaron871 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, with all this talk I broke down and got a torch. We'll see, $7 and it's refill-able.


----------



## ChipE (Sep 27, 2009)

RedDragon888 said:


> I have a Firebird by Colibri. Paid $15.00 for it. Looks nice, handles nice, but you can't depend on the flame at all. Not consistent, I personally would not recommend it.


I also had purchased a Colibri Firebird--total junk. I can see why Colibri went broke.


----------



## SkinsFanLarry (Aug 21, 2009)

ChipE said:


> I also had purchased a Colibri Firebird--total junk. I can see why Colibri went broke.


I have one also, it was a gift from my friend and brother shuckins, I took it apart, took the governor out and that bad boy lights first time, everytime. And it now has a very good flame, excellant for lighting cigars. I believe the Firebirds are good lighters, you just have to make your own adjustments to it.


----------



## RedDragon888 (Jul 29, 2009)

If I have to rig my lighter to make it work, than it's a lighter with flaws. :doh:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

the best table-lighter 20 bucks can buy! and it always works!


----------



## Memitim (Aug 8, 2009)

roughrider said:


> While I love the Ronson, the only problem is that the damn trigger gets real hot when toasting a cigar. I e-mailed them about this problem and asked them to offer a side trigger (like the Dupont X-Tend) in any future redesign. They said that they'd forward the suggestion to their engineers.


I love the JetLite but I would like it a bit more with a side trigger. I'm just worried that if they screw with the design any that it'll lose that awesome reliability.



roughrider said:


> In the mean time, I've been using this Blazer PB-207 look-a-like lighter I bought off of dealextreme.com
> 
> DealExtreme: $2.78 Jet 1300-C Butane Lighter
> 
> It costs $2.78 with free shipping. I've been using it for several months and am very happy with it. It holds a ton of fuel and lasts a long time. Plus, you can't go wrong for $2.78 shipped.


I dunno if I'd use these for cigars as they seem a bit bulky to stash with my stogies, but they look fantastic for electronics. I'm grabbing a couple. Thanks for the heads-up and the link.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Memitim said:


> I love the JetLite but I would like it a bit more with a side trigger. I'm just worried that if they screw with the design any that it'll lose that awesome reliability.
> 
> I dunno if I'd use these for cigars as they seem a bit bulky to stash with my stogies, but they look fantastic for electronics. I'm grabbing a couple. Thanks for the heads-up and the link.


Ronson's a good/smart company. They should be able to figure it out.

The DX lighter is only 20-30% larger than the Ronson. I barely notice it at all when I carry it.


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

I've got a couple of the sku 1368 at deal extreme on order. Might have to see what can be done about the leds, but looks and sounds promising. I'll update when I get them.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

roughrider said:


> While I love the Ronson, the only problem is that the damn trigger gets real hot when toasting a cigar.


I have two Ronsons and I have the same concern. Also, no fuel window and no wheel adjustment for the flame size. The Ronson may be cheap and reliable, but it also lacks the extras. In hindsight, I would rather have bought a Xikar Executive at $20+


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Frodo said:


> I have two Ronsons and I have the same concern. Also, no fuel window and no wheel adjustment for the flame size. The Ronson may be cheap and reliable, but it also lacks the extras. In hindsight, I would rather have bought a Xikar Executive at $20+


I bought a Xikar Executive after giving up on a Nibo Triple Flame Fuel Waster.


----------



## X2187 (Sep 25, 2009)

X2187 said:


> I've got a couple of the sku 1368 at deal extreme on order. Might have to see what can be done about the leds, but looks and sounds promising. I'll update when I get them.


I received my lighters from Deal Extreme. It took 15 days to get here. They both work without any problems. It's easy to disable or remove the leds if you want. Just pull the flame adjuster wheel off the bottom and remove a little screw and it comes apart. You can then just cut a wire or remove all the junk which is what I did. It's nice to be able to see how much fluid is inside.

All the talk about the Ronsons led me to hunt some down and I found 3 at a Walmart near me. I'm pretty sure they are discontinuing them around here.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Who makes those "Multi torch" table lighters that look like a Coleman lantern ?


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

Blackcat said:


> Who makes those "Multi torch" table lighters that look like a Coleman lantern ?


Not sure which one you aret referring to but would likely be the Vector or one made by Alec Bradley. I think you are maybe referring to the Vector. Both are high quality and easily found with a quick google.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have this lighter...
















In this burl wood finish and I love it, hold a lot of fuel and seems pretty durable. I paid about 60 bucks at a casino.


----------



## Blackcat (Aug 18, 2009)

Captain53 said:


> Not sure which one you aret referring to but would likely be the Vector or one made by Alec Bradley. I think you are maybe referring to the Vector. Both are high quality and easily found with a quick google.


Found um both. I figure if I only smoke in one area I may as well just have a cool permanent lighter....right?


----------



## Windigo (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a Xikar Trezo. Fuel window, three elements, works great. Yeah its pricey but with that warranty, you basically have a lighter for life. The only pain with that brand is that they require highly refined butane, they stall with regular ronson fluid, and require a cleaning after low refined butane.
I gave a Zippo Blue a shot last year, just out of curiosity, that has to be the worst lighter I have ever used. My thumb went raw from trying to klight it with the flint wheel. I returned it a few times, and the replacments were just as bad. Too bad.....I like zippo.


----------



## CrashTECH (Jul 8, 2009)

RedDragon888 said:


> I have a Firebird by Colibri. Paid $15.00 for it. Looks nice, handles nice, but you can't depend on the flame at all. Not consistent, I personally would not recommend it.





ChipE said:


> I also had purchased a Colibri Firebird--total junk. I can see why Colibri went broke.


Yeah, No kidding! I have one and I dislike it. I can usually get 1 cigar out of it and I have to not be in the wind! It is such a good looking lighter too.

I have several Robson lighters form Wal-mart. I actually have on that doesn't work so great. I have another that is perfect. They seem to run out quickly but they do the job.

This might be a good one to have. might not travel the best but for keeping at home it should be great!

Ronson Tech Torch Auto Start


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

CrashTECH said:


> This might be a good one to have. might not travel the best but for keeping at home it should be great!
> 
> Ronson Tech Torch Auto Start


I use one of these from Harbor Freight for only 9.99










- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

For every day love my ronsons


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I've had a Colibri Firebird for about 6 months now, and no probkems so far.


----------



## zinite (Sep 26, 2009)

+1 for the Ronson Jetlite. I have half a dozen broken butane lighters around the house. The JetLite is definitely a quality lighter.


----------



## jorgito (Nov 20, 2008)

Herf N Turf said:


> Go to Walmart and buy every Ronson Jetlite they have. You will never need another lighter.


This.


----------

